# suche bestimmtes kunstwerk



## tannez (4. Mai 2002)

bin vorhins beim surfen auf folgendes bild gestoßen (mit angehängt)
das ist doch ein kunstwerk von davinci oder? ich habe leider nur den unteren teil vom originalbild gefunden! weis jemand wo ich das original (groß) herbekomme??


----------



## ritterrunkel (4. Mai 2002)

Hallo

Was macht man an einem veregneten Samstag?
PC!!
Das Bild ist von Michelangelo und heisst 
Die Erschaffung von Adam

MFG HaJö


----------



## paraphan (5. Mai 2002)

das originalbild wirst du wohl klauen müssen 
oder teuer kaufen 

schon mal hier geschaut¿


----------



## ritterrunkel (8. Mai 2002)

Paraphan!
Das kannst du weder klauen noch kaufen, das ist ein Fresko in einer Kapelle!!!
(ggggg!!) -)
oder du kommst mit einem Abrisskommando

RR


----------



## paraphan (9. Mai 2002)

uuups...naja, es soll ja auch leute geben, die z.B. schlösser abbauen lassen, um sie an anderer stelle wieder gleich aufzubauen...

wer sich's leisten kann


----------

